# Pretty good blacktip from the Kayak



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Went out a couple days ago after work and tried between the jetties (pensacola pass) for some blacktips from the Kayak. I was using smaller live baits trying to catch a smaller shark for the table. Set my bait out and peddled up close to the beach so I'd be out of the way of the fishing boat superhighway out there and started to fart around with a popping cork rig. My shark rig started screaming aabout an hour later and the fight was on. I tried to get off the anchor but the shark was pulling me so hard that I couldn't get to it, I eventually cut off the anchor rig so that I could get to the beach if I needed to. All of the line and the anchor was recovered BTW. I leadered the shark beside the kayak and headed to the beach to land her because I was by myself out there. She was 5ft to the base of the tail and 36ish inches around at the widest point. One hell of a fight in her, I edited out most of the video but it was a thirty minute file on the gopro to start with.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice....looks real fat to be a blackie....That's a few good meals there!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

That looked fun as hell!!!!! Great Job! UGLY


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like fun!!!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Kick ass!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Kayak fishing for a shark? Now that's BA, grats on the catch man!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice blacktip. she was super fat. prego i assume. 

they sure are fun from the yak.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

She was carrying two pups. I put both in the water and they swam off. They were completly developed when I removed them.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Good Video, glad you edited it to the best parts!!
Fun to watch


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. Blacktip is my favorite shark to eat.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!!!:notworthy:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice video and shark. How do you target the little ones?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dammit, what happens to Sherry and Sonny? Nice catch by the way.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats "the road goes on forever" by Robert Earl Keen. Pretty good tune


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice shark, i know that was a blast from a yak! Change your member name to OBGYNSHARKDOC! LOL, cool that pups swam off! By the way, what is lengh for Ala state waters for black tip 54"??


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/limits/


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

http://m.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/#/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sharks/


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

ten4 thanks


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Delicious!!!!


----------

